

Kivo: Simple document feedback in your browser - pea
https://www.kivo.com

======
Bill_Dimm
Interesting. Some comments:

1) It doesn't mention what file types it accepts. Since it says
"presentations" I'm tempted to think .PPT, but some tools for presentations
(like SpeakerDeck.com) take .PDF.

2) Why presentations? Why not documents (e.g. word processing files)? I
haven't used Google Docs, but if it doesn't have feedback capability it seems
like documents might be a more fruitful niche than presentations.

3) Perhaps related to (2), would it make more sense to highlight the text you
want to comment on rather than drawing a box around it (which doesn't work so
well if the text wraps to the next line)?

~~~
pea
Thanks a lot for the feedback!

1) Thanks, I will fix that; I agree it is not clear. We accept pptx, ppt, and
pdf.

2) With early users, we found that content creation of Word documents can
happen relatively easily outside of Word; this is not the case with
PowerPoint. There are a couple of great online Word processors, and GDocs does
a good job of annotating text. PowerPoint is different because it is still the
ubiquitous way to make a presentation, a piece of software which has few
alternatives, and currently no decent solution exists for this pain-point.

3.) That's a good idea. We did boxes first of all, because it's a one-size-
fits-all approach and we wanted to keep it simple. We will be adding more
specific annotations (text, shapes, graphs, etc.) in the future.

Thanks again for reaching out -- and feel free to email me (leo@kivo.com) if
you have any more questions!

------
edmack
Hey! We've been using Kivo @ SketchDeck to discuss our designs with clients
and it's been working well, thanks. Are you guys going to add versioning?

~~~
pea
Hi guys -- yes, version-control is being added in in the next few weeks. Ping
me on leo@kivo.com if you need any help, or have any ideas re what you guys
would like it to look like.

------
gmakkoulis
Awesome work! To edit an annotation shall I mark it as resolved and then
create a new one?

~~~
pea
Hey! Yeah, for now that would work. I can also add in editing if you think it
would be useful? Shouldn't take long. If you have any more feedback or feature
requests ping me on leo@kivo.com. Cheers!

------
BenGamble7
Looking good! A mobile app would make it sing :)

